# Saturday ribs......  What to do????



## JC in GB (May 21, 2021)

*I am making 4 racks of ribs tomorrow and just can't seem to get my mojo going about how to make them...*


*St. Louis style*
*Memphis Style*
*Asian Style _ Chinese*
*Asian Style_ Korean*
*Jamaican Style _ Jerk*
*Texas Style_ SP and smoke*
*Going to be a hot one in Green Bay on Saturday.

What style of ribs would you want to make?
*
*JC   *


----------



## JLeonard (May 21, 2021)

All sounds good. I'll just take a bone of each and be a happy fat boy. LOL. I'm sure whatever you do will be excellent and good eating.
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (May 21, 2021)

Tuff decision.  I'm a purist and love Memphis Style.  I can picture myself on Beale St. in BB Kings restaurant, listening to Memphis blues and scarfing down some ribs.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 21, 2021)

I vote for : St. Louis and Memphis style.
Have fun!

Da Bears!


----------



## JLeonard (May 21, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Tuff decision.  I'm a purist and love Memphis Style.  I can picture myself on Beale St. in BB Kings restaurant, listening to Memphis blues and scarfing down some ribs.


Dude.....Come to Memphis. We'll have a great time. Me and the family spent 6 months at Pirateland RV park while I worked the hospital in MB. Loved our time there.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2021)

I did a rack of full spares a couple of weeks ago . Had the same thoughts on what sauce . Smoked with just salt and pepper . Cut into single sections at the table . 
Had some Guy Fieri  BBQ sauce , and my son buys one called Asian zing . That's a wing sauce ( Buffalo Wild Wings ) . Dipped in the sauce and into a skillet to thicken up . Kind of " fried " in the sauce . Man they came out good like that . 
I was just trying something different , but that way I had some BBQ , some Asian and a couple plain .


----------



## boykjo (May 21, 2021)

I've been getting some real fatty, low quality st. louis style ribs lately.... Has anyone had the same problems.... Think  I'm going to switch to  back ribs for a while.

I vote Memphis style...............  

Boykjo


----------



## sandyut (May 21, 2021)

St. Louis or Memphis are my vote.  I like more traditional ribs.


----------



## ravenclan (May 21, 2021)

St. Louis is my vote BUT I would take a bit or two of the others!


----------



## PPG1 (May 21, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Dude.....Come to Memphis. We'll have a great time. Me and the family spent 6 months at Pirateland RV park while I worked the hospital in MB. Loved our time there.
> Jim


You and I can switch back and forth.  MB is great but I go to Memphis alot for the food and music.  Been to Sun Studio I don't know how many times.  My goal is to make it up and down Beale St. and having one drink in every club...have never made it.


----------



## JLeonard (May 21, 2021)

P
 PPG1
 its all about pacing your self.   Hoping that everything will get back to "normal" soon and we can really enjoy Beale again.  They just had the BBQ Championships on the river this past weekend and it was great seeing the teams back. Even if at a limited number of spectators at a time.
Jim


----------



## Hamdrew (May 21, 2021)

Throw any you're leaving whole in a bag with 1tbsp prague #1 for every 1gal water, overnight is long enough for ham/bacon on a stick

Leave one whole, do one TN style all the way/dry (no seasoning til it's smoking, Cavender's and Tony's with IMO extra cayenne too), one STL style and smoke the tips too, last one split up and do half Korean half Chinese


----------



## JC in GB (May 21, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Throw any you're leaving whole in a bag with 1tbsp prague #1 for every 1gal water, overnight is long enough for ham/bacon on a stick
> 
> Leave one whole, do one TN style all the way/dry (no seasoning til it's smoking, Cavender's and Tony's with IMO extra cayenne too), one STL style and smoke the tips too, last one split up and do half Korean half Chinese



*Sounds great but also sound like more work than I want to do. *
*
I may go with Memphis style....   Seems like that is the way the wind is pushing me.....
*
*JC *


----------



## Hamdrew (May 21, 2021)

I'd leave at least ONE whole, and if you dont have any cure salt (and dont feel like going to the butcher shop) at least do a heavy sugar/salt brine to help get some nice pink ribs.. that's less work than memphis mopping!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 21, 2021)

Buy one more and do one of each


----------



## JC in GB (May 21, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> Buy one more and do one of each



Just have to grab one from the freezer...


----------



## bbqbrett (May 21, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> Buy one more and do one of each



Now that is a good way of thinking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Though they all sound tasty.... I’d go with Memphis Style!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 22, 2021)

It's going to be hot up here (MN here) by May standards. Makes me think of Texas.


----------



## dools103 (May 23, 2021)

I know this is a late response but I do St Louis style with Jeff's rub on them overnight then do a 2-2-1 method but the last hour I coat the top of half the rack with orange marmalade, might sound strange but I dare you to try it, the rub comes in towards the end of a bite with a little heat behind the sweetness of the marmalade.


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

dools103 said:


> I know this is a late response but I do St Louis style with Jeff's rub on them overnight then do a 2-2-1 method but the last hour I coat the top of half the rack with orange marmalade, might sound strange but I dare you to try it, the rub comes in towards the end of a bite with a little heat behind the sweetness of the marmalade.



*I have done St. Louis style with Jeff's rub and sauce a number of times.   One of may favorite ways to cook ribs.*
*
I haven't tried applying marmalade but it does sound interesting.  Sweet goes quite well with pork.
*
*JC   *


----------

